

Algodoo – 2D physics playground - roryokane
http://www.algodoo.com/

======
roryokane
Someone asked
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6230807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6230807))
in the discussion of _507 Mechanical Movements_ for a tool that could simulate
those movements. This is such a tool. You could pick an interesting mechanical
movement
([http://507movements.com/index23.html](http://507movements.com/index23.html))
and try building it.

